# Proof that they burp!!!



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 29, 2011)

I was recording a video of Bowser today eating some grass, hibiscus flower and leaves, and weeds. While recording this she burp while filming! I thought it was the funniest thing 

The burp happens :12 into the video!!!

http://youtu.be/kPhgOABSrL4

â™¥ Super cute â™¥ 

I hope you enjoyed


----------



## Kenny (Jul 29, 2011)

That was pretty great lol


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 29, 2011)

That was mighty long burp!


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 29, 2011)

LOL too funny


----------



## ascott (Jul 29, 2011)

okay so, I hope you don't get mad....butttttt...is there anyone else out there that thinks that was a fart...I mean watch the way he looks all serious and then like looks around real quick after the noise and also, his mouth was looking kinda closed????? hmmmm? just curious... 

either way, was very funny...(oh I made a funny, get it "either way"...LMAO) ok, i will stop


----------



## tortoiseboy8o8 (Jul 30, 2011)

ascott said:


> okay so, I hope you don't get mad....butttttt...is there anyone else out there that thinks that was a fart...I mean watch the way he looks all serious and then like looks around real quick after the noise and also, his mouth was looking kinda closed????? hmmmm? just curious...
> 
> either way, was very funny...(oh I made a funny, get it "either way"...LMAO) ok, i will stop



I also hopes this doesn't offend anyone..but at first it sounded like a fart to me too haha!!! I guess cause the mouth is closed when the sound is heard.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 30, 2011)

ascott said:


> okay so, I hope you don't get mad....butttttt...is there anyone else out there that thinks that was a fart...I mean watch the way he looks all serious and then like looks around real quick after the noise and also, his mouth was looking kinda closed????? hmmmm? just curious...
> 
> either way, was very funny...(oh I made a funny, get it "either way"...LMAO) ok, i will stop


I don't know about you, but I can burp with my mouth closed.


----------



## HLogic (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree, that was a poot! I've heard it all before...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 30, 2011)

Definitely a fart...


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 30, 2011)

Haha! Too funny, either way!


----------



## October (Jul 30, 2011)

Burp or fart, she definitely has that "I hope no one else heard that" look on her face! LOL


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 30, 2011)

ascott said:


> okay so, I hope you don't get mad....butttttt...is there anyone else out there that thinks that was a fart...I mean watch the way he looks all serious and then like looks around real quick after the noise and also, his mouth was looking kinda closed????? hmmmm? just curious...
> 
> either way, was very funny...(oh I made a funny, get it "either way"...LMAO) ok, i will stop



It's funny that you say that because I was second guessing myself of what that was. I don't know how many times I watched the video and I kinda was think maybe she let one rip right in front of me, and on camera!

I think I might need to change the video name on youtube, lol. So you all think that it's a fart instead???


----------



## jbean7916 (Jul 30, 2011)

sounds like a fart to me!

Cute video though!!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree, sounds like a toot to me.

Cute tortoise though... I'm envious of you sulcatta owners. One day.


----------



## Missy (Jul 30, 2011)

I vote fart  If you want to here a big burp give her some cucumber, makes Lana belch like a sailor.


----------



## ascott (Jul 30, 2011)

tortoise toot


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, so i edited the info on the video so I'm going to post the new link just in case the old one doesn't work...

http://youtu.be/kPhgOABSrL4

I can't help but laugh at how she acts everytime I watch that, lol


----------

